# Bear the Baby Skunk



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

This is the first pic of Bear.

Well, we called him Yogi but he is affectionately known as 'Bear' which seems to have stuck LOL

He eats like a horse I can't believe how much food he has put away! He is a little jumpy in his cage but seems to really enjoy cuddles and fuss outside his cage. We have made a rule not to bother him if he is in his little den (cat bed type igloo thing). Thats his bolt hole.

Here's the lil fella :flrt:


----------



## Esarosa (Jul 13, 2007)

Aw what an absolute sweetheart.


----------



## sami (Oct 23, 2006)

awwwwww

made me skunk broody again :flrt:


----------



## Fixx (May 6, 2006)

:2thumb:
'Bear' is a good name for a Skunk Pouchie, they can be very 'ursine' at times.


----------



## kodakira (Jul 11, 2008)

Congrats on new baby.

Life will never be the same again :2thumb:.

Best wishes to you and the new addition.


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

Thanks guys. It is a little daunting but really exciting! :jump:


It will only be a couple of weeks then I'll be hit by a tornado of TWO baby Gambian Rats. 

eeek!


(Going to start a thread about diet as there are lots of ideas to share...)


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

he is one handsome lil chappy pouchie :flrt::flrt:


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

Looks like butter wouldn't melt doesn't he? 

More pics of Havoc & Siku Em! I'll take some better ones of Bear tonight when he comes out of his den. I'm sure he is snoring! LOL


:flrt:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

yeah will get more piccys of them lol hav is teasing the dogs an siku is munching on corn at the mo :lol2:


----------



## Rain (Oct 9, 2007)

Awwww  Punk isnt the only worcestershire skunk anymore 

Congrats though  Play date in the future maybe?


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

Rain said:


> Awwww  Punk isnt the only worcestershire skunk anymore
> 
> Congrats though  Play date in the future maybe?


 

Too right!

Ask Kat if she still wants some mice? If so I'll bring Bear with me. If not I'll see you mid October with a rabbit Kat is having for her friend: victory:


----------



## loulou (Jan 18, 2006)

How cute : victory: I will be PMing you later Caroline just got yours


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

loulou said:


> How cute : victory: I will be PMing you later Caroline just got yours


 
okelydokely :no1:


----------



## Rain (Oct 9, 2007)

Pouchie said:


> Too right!
> 
> Ask Kat if she still wants some mice? If so I'll bring Bear with me. If not I'll see you mid October with a rabbit Kat is having for her friend: victory:


I think its a no on the mice, I've had a bit of a stop about the amount of rodents living in the way of the washing machine....


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

Rain said:


> I think its a no on the mice, I've had a bit of a stop about the amount of rodents living in the way of the washing machine....


 
:lol2: ya big meany


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

its an exscuse not to do the washing though!!

and love bear! hes like ''sure, ill pout!''


----------



## Rain (Oct 9, 2007)

farmercoope said:


> its an exscuse not to do the washing though!!
> 
> and love bear! hes like ''sure, ill pout!''


But the washing, I needs it!


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

LOL yeah Joe I dont think Rain was worried about HIM not being able to do the washing:whistling2:

Bear does look like he is pouting doesnt he. It was starting to rain and he was sniffing at it. Bless him :flrt:


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

Couple more pics but they are not great. He has slept nearly ALL day and only been out twice for a pootle round.


----------



## Papscrunt (Jul 25, 2008)

wow gorgeous skunk


----------



## Matt Lusty (Aug 20, 2008)

Bear looks so cute. We _*WILL *_get 1 or 2:whistling2: at some point!!

All these pics are making me jealous. My OH loves skunks more than I do LOL


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

Matt Lusty said:


> Bear looks so cute. We _*WILL *_get 1 or 2:whistling2: at some point!!
> 
> All these pics are making me jealous. My OH loves skunks more than I do LOL


 
You have to! Hopefully by then I can give you some skunky advice in return for your K Rat & Jerboa advice :no1:


----------

